

Khan Academy for Two Year Olds? I Guinea Pig my Own Kids - ph0rque
http://3beebrothers.blogspot.com/2011/03/khan-academy-for-two-year-olds-i-guinea.html?spref=twhh%3D

======
psb
My eight year old just started about a week ago and he seems to enjoy it. He's
also pretty hesitant about watching the videos though. My 12 yr old daughter
prefers alcumus on the artofproblemsolving website.

------
chrisjsmith
It works for me and my oldest daughter and we're 31 and 7 respectively.

~~~
exch
Being over 30 myself, I find Khan Academy useful as well. Even if it's just to
quickly brush up on a subject I happen to need and forgot all about.

